# NVidia Driver Confusion



## dcbdbis (May 2, 2009)

Good Afternoon folks,


I am about to do a fresh install of 7.1 on a client's machine. Dell T7400 (4) Quad Core Xeons and 8 GB ram.

Issue: NVidia 8800GTS.

The Nvidia site specifically states their driver is x86. This is an EMT64 machine.

I see a suitable X driver in ports, but it does not specifically state that is is either x86, or x86_64.

Being relatively new to BSD I apologize. I can't find the reference anywhere.

Perhaps x86 in BSD means both 32 & 64 bit architecture?


Can someone please enlighten me if I will be able to get the driver in ports to work in an EMT64 BSD Install?



Thank You!



Dave........


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 2, 2009)

The Makefile of the nvidia drivers in ports will show


```
ONLY_FOR_ARCHS= i386
```

Only Xorg's own x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv driver will work on 64 bits, but without acceleration/3D.


----------



## dcbdbis (May 2, 2009)

Thank you for the clarification, and the ability to answer the question(s) on arch for myself in the future.

Again,

Thanks!



Dave


----------



## dcbdbis (May 2, 2009)

*[solved]*

Please see response above.


----------

